# Trans-am Racing In Ohio???



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Is There Any Trans-am Racing In The Ohio Area??
Can You Tell Me Where??


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

It's not Ohio, but Trans-Am is starting in Indiana- check the Indy Slots thread. Maybe you cna make a race.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

BadSign said:


> It's not Ohio, but Trans-Am is starting in Indiana- check the Indy Slots thread. Maybe you cna make a race.


THANKS BADSIGN,BUT I CHECKED AND ITS A 5 HOUR TRIP FOR ME AND THATS TO FAR TO GO PLAY WITH MY TOYS ...WISH IT WAS CLOSER


----------



## Roger Horowitz (May 17, 2004)

DAVON said:


> Is There Any Trans-am Racing In The Ohio Area??
> Can You Tell Me Where??


The Gate (in Cleveland) told me they would be running Trans-Am this fall. I believe they plan to adopt the rules as created by the USTA: 

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/

I think I talked to a guy they kept calling "King James". You can ask them questions here:

http://www.rctech.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=72

Be warned, there was allot of bumping going on.


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

DAVON said:


> Is There Any Trans-am Racing In The Ohio Area??
> Can You Tell Me Where??


Hey Dave,

We will have Vintage Trans Am at The Gate this fall. See the attached schedule.

Paul


----------



## thunder44 (Sep 26, 2001)

*OVRCCC, in Belpre, Ohio ran a Trans-Am type class during the 07/08 season on the carpet track, They have moved outside, but not sure if they plan on running it outside, Check out their web site for further details and information:*

*www.ovrccc.com*


----------

